# Who was the Pope who wanted Protestant Bible burnt?



## apaleífo̱ (Sep 10, 2009)

Greetings, brethren! I'm currently working on a thesis that deals (among other things) with Protestant/Catholic relations during the fifteenth-century and thereabouts and was wondering whether anyone here remembers which Pope it was that issued an edict asking all Catholics to burn any Protestant Bible they found or that was given to them?


----------



## jambo (Sep 10, 2009)

I know the pope around Wycliffe's time ordered all Wycliffes bibles to be burnt. I would however be quite sure there were quite a number of other popes who did likewise.


----------



## DTK (Sep 10, 2009)

christabella_warren said:


> Greetings, brethren! I'm currently working on a thesis that deals (among other things) with Protestant/Catholic relations during the fifteenth-century and thereabouts and was wondering whether anyone here remembers which Pope it was that issued an edict asking all Catholics to burn any Protestant Bible they found or that was given to them?


I can't think of a pope who is on record as giving such an edict. But you might want to consult the following papal encyclicals: Pius VII’s epistle _Magno et acerbo_, Leo XII’s _Ubi primum_, and Gregory XVI’s _Inter praecipuas_ in Denzinger's _Enchiridion Symbolorum, The Sources of Catholic Dogma_, pp. 398-401, 409-410. Interestingly enough, Leo II repeats the prohibition of Trent against the distribution of Bibles in the common vernacular of the people in his encyclical _Ubi primum_. 

*Session XXV of Trent: Rule IV of the Ten Rules Concerning Prohibited Books Drawn Up by The Fathers Chosen by the Council of Trent and Approved by Pope Pius:* Since it is clear from experience that if the Sacred Books are permitted everywhere and without discrimination in the vernacular, there will by reason of the boldness of men arise therefrom more harm than good, the matter is in this respect left to the judgment of the bishop or inquisitor, who may with the advice of the pastor or confessor permit the reading of the Sacred Books translated into the vernacular by Catholic authors to those who they know will derive from such reading no harm but rather an increase of faith and piety, which permission they must have in writing. Those, however, who presume to read or possess them without such permission may not receive absolution from their sins till they have handed over to the ordinary. Bookdealers who sell or in any way supply Bibles written in the vernacular to anyone who has not this permission, shall lose the price of the books, which is to be applied by the bishop to pious purposes, and in keeping with the nature of the crime they shall be subject to other penalties which are left to the judgment of the same bishop. Regulars who have not the permission of their superiors may not read or purchase them. See H. J. Schroeder, _Canons and Decrees of the Council of Trent: Original Text with English Translation_ (St. Louis: B. Herder Book Co., 1955), pp. 274-75, 546-47.

*Latin Text of the Same:* Regula IV: Cum experimento manifestum sit, si sacra biblia vulgari lingua passim sine discrimine permittantur, plus inde ob hominum temeritatem detrimenti quam utilitas oriri, hac in parte judicio episcopi aut inquisitoris stetur, ut cum consilio parochi vel confessarii bibliorum a catholicis auctoribus versorum lectionem in vulgari lingua eis concedere possint, quos intellexerint ex hujusmodi lectione non damnum, sed fideí atque pietatis augmentum capere posse; quam facultatem in scriptis habeant. Qui autem absque tali facultate ea legere seu habere praesumpserit, nisi prius bibliis ordinario redditis peccatorum absolutionem percipere non possit. Bibliopolae vero, qui praedictam facultatem non habenti biblia idiomate vulgari conscripta vendiderint vel alio quovis modo concesserint, liborum pretium in usus pios ab episcopo convertendum amittant, aliisque poenis pro delicti qualitate ejusdem episcopi arbitrio subjaceant. Regulares vero non nisi facultate a praelatis suis habita ea legere aut emere possint. See H. J. Schroeder, _Canons and Decrees of the Council of Trent: Original Text with English Translation_ (St. Louis: B. Herder Book Co., 1955), pp. 274-75, 546-47.

Pope Leo XII called the Protestant Bible the “Gospel of the Devil” in an encyclical letter of 1824. UBI PRIMUM

Pope Gregory XVI (1831-1846) in his encyclical, _Inter praecipuas_, railed “against the publication, distribution, reading, and possession of books of the holy Scriptures translated into the vulgar tongue.” Pope Leo XII, in January 1850, condemned the Bible Societies and admitted the fact that the distribution of Scripture has “long been condemned by the holy chair.”

DTK


----------

